# US Amps 50A gain?



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

I saw this amp and noticed there is no gain adjustment. Is it preset or what?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

They are right below the rcas. Each channel has it's own pot, looks like you'll have to remove the end plate cover.


If its your or you plan on buying it, you can also drill small 1/4" holes right where the pots are once you remove the cover plate that way you dont have to remove it later on. I assume they did this so "buddies" would mess with one's system...dont know if you had them but if they hopped in your car and saw where your amps where they would say "hey man your amp is set too low...here let me fix it" and turn it all the way clockwise...lol. That would be my guess. OR they simply forgot to punch out the holes in production....may be even to save a few pennies.

Yeah 2v max sounds about right.


----------



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

Thanks man


----------



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

Any idea of what the input voltages are?


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Most likely 2V max.


----------



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

TrickyRicky said:


> They are right below the rcas. Each channel has it's own pot, looks like you'll have to remove the end plate cover.
> 
> 
> If its your or you plan on buying it, you can also drill small 1/4" holes right where the pots are once you remove the cover plate that way you dont have to remove it later on. I assume they did this so "buddies" would mess with one's system...dont know if you had them but if they hopped in your car and saw where your amps where they would say "hey man your amp is set too low...here let me fix it" and turn it all the way clockwise...lol. That would be my guess. OR they simply forgot to punch out the holes in production....may be even to save a few pennies.
> ...


lol thanks again man


----------



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

Hanatsu said:


> Most likely 2V max.



'appreciate it


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

Actually, on that amp, the gains are accessed through the RCA holes. We used to use plastic screwdrivers to adjust them. It was a strange setup.


----------



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

Micksh said:


> Actually, on that amp, the gains are accessed through the RCA holes. We used to use plastic screwdrivers to adjust them. It was a strange setup.


Thanks. Any idea what the gain voltages were?


----------



## Micksh (Jul 27, 2011)

humandrummachine said:


> Thanks. Any idea what the gain voltages were?


Not really, to be honest. Been many years.


----------



## humandrummachine (May 17, 2010)

No problem, I understand.


----------

